# Wie kann ich überprüfen ob ein array einen inhalt hat ?



## Falke (4. November 2003)

Ja , wie meine überschrift schon sagt suche ich einen befehl um zu prüfen ob mindestens ein datensatz in einem Array ist. Ich weiß das ich in das php manual gucken könnte aber ich bin zu doof das da zu finden.
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Tim C. (4. November 2003)

```
if(count($array) > 0) {
  echo "hat inhalt";
}
```
In der Tat. Selten eine so "dumme" Frage gesehen. Pardon aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Falke (4. November 2003)

so einfach ist das ? das hatte ich zwar auch schon war bestimmt wieder irgendsoein blöder fehler drin .

Danke


----------



## Tim C. (4. November 2003)

Ja was heisst "So einfach ist das ?". Du willst wissen, ob ein Array einen Inhalt hat. Inhalt kann ein Array nur haben, wenn es min. ein Element enthält und count() gibt nunmal die Anzahl der Elemente im Array zurück. Ergo, wenn count() einen Wert größer als 0 liefert, hat das Array einen Inhalt. Wüsste jetzt nicht, wo man da Fehler machen könnte 

Achja nicht vergessen: "" ist auch ein Inhalt. Also $array['element] = "" ist zwar leer aber auch ein Inhalt und liefert bei count eine 1, da auch leere Elemente von count gezählt werden.


----------

